# Breitling Anti-Glare Treatment/Scratches



## darth (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm considering a new Superocean Heritage 46 and am concerned that the anti-glare coating which is applied to both sides of crystal will scratch (this is apparently a significant problem for example with Omega Seamaster Ocean Planet).

Do any of the Breitling experts here have perspectives on the Breitling approach to anti-glare/anti-reflective coatings and whether or not these suffer the same fate as Omega -- showing micro-scratches in the coating even though the crystal is fine?


----------



## SNK (Feb 1, 2008)

darth said:


> I'm considering a new Superocean Heritage 46 and am concerned that the anti-glare coating which is applied to both sides of crystal will scratch (this is apparently a significant problem for example with Omega Seamaster Ocean Planet).
> 
> Do any of the Breitling experts here have perspectives on the Breitling approach to anti-glare/anti-reflective coatings and whether or not these suffer the same fate as Omega -- showing micro-scratches in the coating even though the crystal is fine?


I would rate the Breitling AR coating as significantly superior to Omega. My Seamaster was easy to mark but my Superocean shows nothing on the glass other than greasy marks splashes, etc. That will the same on any watch. To be honest the SO crystal is better at avoiding marks than the polished bracelet! What sort of environment do you work / wear your watches in?


----------



## keeky (Mar 14, 2008)

I can only give you my experience with my Seawolf. After 1 month of wear, without any significant bangs, accidents or other events, there were several scratches on the crystal. They annoyed me. So, going on what I read on another forum, I took a scotchbrite pad and rubbed off the anti-glare. My crystal now reflects the light more, but it is clean, beautiful and free of scratches. I've never regreted the decision to get rid of it.


----------



## theoilrigger (Jun 3, 2006)

I've worn my SO and CA to work all the time, taking some nasty hits to the crystal, Hard enough to scratch the bezel. Never had an issue w/ a scratch. Not until I was switching out nitrogen tanks at work, the coupling was stripped and WAM! Wrench vs. CA... I was pretty upset, wrote this forum on ways to remove the scratch. But since it was fairly deep I was SOL. So I left it the way it is, think it gives the watch some character...


----------



## Spacer (Mar 4, 2008)

For what its worth, I have had my aerospace on every day for four years, and it hasn't had a scratch on the glass yet! No bad


----------



## kontai69 (Apr 9, 2007)

I inadvertently caused some scratches on the AR coating of my Aerospace during some DIY refinishing of the case. I decided to remove the coating altogether. Big mistake! The crystal now reflects badly. I can't put it into words, but the watch looked cheap with the crystal reflecting like that. The deepness of the color of the blue dial also diminished. It now looked faded.

I later sent the watch to BUSA and had them install a new AR coated crystal. The watch now looks really nice with no reflection. The dial again looks deeper blue. The AR coating does show water spots easily. I never had problems with smudges, as with all my other watches. I guess I don't touch the crystal as others do.

Oh, to remove the AR, I used mag wheel polish and Q-tips and lots of scrubbing.


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

My B-1 has spent 27 months on my wrist thus far and, although I'm a keyboard monkey for a living, it's met its share of door frames and the like and the crystal is a perfect as the day I bought it. At the right angle it's invisible and still occasionally, when glimpsed peeking out from under my cuff, takes my breath away.


----------



## darth (Mar 19, 2008)

SNK said:


> I would rate the Breitling AR coating as significantly superior to Omega. My Seamaster was easy to mark but my Superocean shows nothing on the glass other than greasy marks splashes, etc. That will the same on any watch. To be honest the SO crystal is better at avoiding marks than the polished bracelet! What sort of environment do you work / wear your watches in?


SNK -- Work environment is office so no big deal but play environment is sailing and boating -- so plenty of opportunity for shortsleeved brushing up against stuff on the boat.


----------



## SNK (Feb 1, 2008)

darth said:


> SNK -- Work environment is office so no big deal but play environment is sailing and boating -- so plenty of opportunity for shortsleeved brushing up against stuff on the boat.


I don't think you will find it a problem. You may want to get a rubber strap though as I said you will find a polished strap shows scratches very easily. I find the Breitling bracelets are not suited to tool watches so I tend to wear my Sub much more. If the AR does take a pounding it is fairly easy to remove or I guess after time just get Breitling to fit a new crystal at service time. Just has to be accepted that at some time every watch takes a bump.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*No scratches on my B*

My CSO is 4.5 years old and it is the watch that had the most wrist time since. No scratches on the AR layer.
Hope this helps.
Regards: Robertus


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*News Flash! Recent photos...*



rik said:


> I'm a keyboard monkey for a living...


first is Rik at work...



Next is me taking a break on the tee box to point out one of my opponents (Notice I'm wearing one of the shirts Todd's lovely wife made for me)...



Bob (rbt) wanted to go flying with me prior to an airshow so we let him occupy the bombardier position...










Elliot was impressed with the cheekiness of it all...










And Lou expressed his feelings about not being asked to go along on the flight...










Well, if Don and Brice can post photo essays, I can too... ;-) :-d
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

*Recent photos...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Next is me taking a break on the tee box to point out one of my opponents (Notice I'm wearing one of the shirts Todd's lovely wife made for me)...
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


I guess you don't go after balls shagged into that water trap!


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

*Picture really carcks me up!*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Bob (rbt) wanted to go flying with me prior to an airshow so we let him occupy the bombardier position...


I think this B-26 better get in for service, it has a noticeable crack in the windscreen!


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

Ron, the resemblance is close but my ears are bigger!! Being a tax man though, that's other people's money I'm playing with.

And is it just me, or does 'lou' look a lot like a young Mohammed Al Fayed?!

And as for the pic of you, could it be subtitled: 'Ron points to his next strap!':-d


----------



## Seadragon1000 (Mar 19, 2008)

darth said:


> I'm considering a new Superocean Heritage 46 and am concerned that the anti-glare coating which is applied to both sides of crystal will scratch (this is apparently a significant problem for example with Omega Seamaster Ocean Planet).
> 
> Do any of the Breitling experts here have perspectives on the Breitling approach to anti-glare/anti-reflective coatings and whether or not these suffer the same fate as Omega -- showing micro-scratches in the coating even though the crystal is fine?


Hi,I have recently added The Breitling SO Heritage to my collection, and i am absolutely thrilled with it! It is the small version in blue and it just oozes class. I find it to be a well balanced watch, with great vision even when wet. This is a real "head turner" mainly due to the bracelet,which is extremly comfortable,and has a mesh look to it. As the AR Coating,i would worry too much about this issue,after all it is serving a purpose. I would say if you want to invest in a unique divers watch,this would be a safe bet, and remember dont wear it for work! just pose in it at Weekends. Cheers!!:-!


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Ron,
I noticed your personal hair problem.
Don't feel worry, I found solutions...



















And I also find new goggles for flying...










At last, I can also help Rik with that ear issue :










:-d

Cheers then my friends,
Brice


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright, folks, settle down. Don't make me get the bunny out.


----------



## tj5515 (Mar 8, 2008)

lol...that ear thing is funny. God only knows what it actually was..


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone got a website address for the ear company?!:-d


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

ROTFLMAO:-d Thanks Guys :-!


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

darth said:


> I'm considering a new Superocean Heritage 46 and am concerned that the anti-glare coating which is applied to both sides of crystal will scratch (this is apparently a significant problem for example with Omega Seamaster Ocean Planet).
> 
> Do any of the Breitling experts here have perspectives on the Breitling approach to anti-glare/anti-reflective coatings and whether or not these suffer the same fate as Omega -- showing micro-scratches in the coating even though the crystal is fine?


Omega doesn't normally do outer AR coatings - but it's one of Breitling's "things", and they do it very well indeed. The older of the two Breitlings I've had still has a completely unmarked AR coating on the crystal, and I expect it to stay that way indefinitely. I've read of quite a few folks who've removed the outer coating on a Planet Ocean, as it doesn't stand up even to desk-diving use.


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey Guys, Does anyone of you know if the AR coating remplacement for breitling fall under the international warranty scope? 

My transocean does look pretty bad with all those mark on the crystal.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

It takes a good effort to damage the AR coating. I doubt a service technition inspecting your watch would class that type of defect/damage warranty work. If it was damaged out of the box, you and your dealer would have picked it up when you took delivery and made arrangements then and there.


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

Fair enough


----------



## Astro_train (Nov 14, 2008)

Out of all the Breitling models I have, the Colt being the oldest at 10 years, I am impressed how well the crystals hold up. I have one preowned Avenger Seawolf 1 TI that does have some minor scratches on it. I plan to eventually have Breitling change it when I do the next full service on the watch.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

Interesting how the AR coating is supposed to be future but yet can still get scratched. Maybe it's just a way to charge more for watches. Rolex is the most popular brand and they don't have the AR coating.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

JDMLS430 said:


> Interesting how the AR coating is supposed to be future but yet can still get scratched. Maybe it's just a way to charge more for watches. Rolex is the most popular brand and they don't have the AR coating.


In simple terms the AR coating is a technical feature affording the person wearing the watch a view of the dial in difficult lighting conditions that would not normally be possible due to diffraction of light off the surface of the watch lens/crystal. You also have the sight issue of parallax with thick lenses used in deep dive watches that is helped by a good clear view of the dial through the lens afforded by AR coatings on both sides of the crystal. Breitlings application of this very technical coating is driven by the need to provide the user the best possible experience using his/her precision instrument. To say they do this only for the profit motive is to miss the point entirely of owning an instrument for professionals.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

SnapIT said:


> In simple terms the AR coating is a technical feature affording the person wearing the watch a view of the dial in difficult lighting conditions that would not normally be possible due to diffraction of light off the surface of the watch lens/crystal. You also have the sight issue of parallax with thick lenses used in deep dive watches that is helped by a good clear view of the dial through the lens afforded by AR coatings on both sides of the crystal. Breitlings application of this very technical coating is driven by the need to provide the user the best possible experience using his/her precision instrument. To say they do this only for the profit motive is to miss the point entirely of owning an instrument for professionals.


Fair enough. Thank you for enlightening me. It does provide a use whenever used properly for it's purpose


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been collecting watches for most of my life. I have had acrylic, mineral and sapphire crystals. I have scratched up plenty of acrylic and mineral but I have never messed up a sapphire. I have also never worn off or scratched my AR coating on any of those sapphire crystals. I do not baby my watches but wear them mostly around the house or work, non blue collar. If I plan on doing thing physical or position one of my watches where it would get banged around, I throw on one of my G-Shocks. I guess that I am just lucky to have never ran into this problem with the AR coating.
I can say for a FACT that my brothers white faced Rolex Explorer is damn near impossible to read when the sun is shinning on it at certain angles. Beautiful watch though LOL


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

SnapIT said:


> It takes a good effort to damage the AR coating. I doubt a service technition inspecting your watch would class that type of defect/damage warranty work. If it was damaged out of the box, you and your dealer would have picked it up when you took delivery and made arrangements then and there.


Just received an email from my AD it seems that there are issues with the coating of the transocean chronographe (bought in 2013) and Breitling is willing to replace the Crystal free of charge. Good News!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2014)

Ive noticed this on a few Breitlings myself but like a few have mentioned, removing it usually solves the problem.


----------



## BCrumpley (Dec 4, 2016)

As much of a pain as it is, I absolutely love the blue tint when it hits light!!


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

The AR chatting is useful and I prefer it to non AR where at times the light blocks out the whole dial. Glad they replaced it free of charge


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: No scratches on my B*

If it gets scratched, any competent watchmaker can remove it. I had mine remove the exterior AR on my Omega PO. It cost $20.


----------

